# Best Mass Storage Solution for Long Trips Abroad?



## Boris G (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,
I'm looking for alternatives to the Epson P7''' and the ColorSpace UDMA and figured I'd look into mini notebooks. Trouble is, I'm using a 5DMK2 [average raw file size of 25.8 MBs] and 16GB CF cards while most minis only sport 1GB of RAM out of the box. Are there any alternatives anyone knows about? Downloading times are my concern and, also, transferring files from a Windows 7 system to LR on a MacPro. Finally, I need a screen to show that photos are being downloaded.

ps The two mass storage units mentioned above are either not big enough [P7''' is 16'MBs, max] or are not tested [or popular] enough [Colorspace UDMA]. I will be in Tibet, Nepal and on the Pakistani border areas for 26 days and need capacity, dependability and light weight. Before this, I've always depended on my otherwise trusty P3''' or P5''' [total of 12' MBs at 2lbs]. I now need around 25'GB weighing in at 2.5 pounds, OR LESS, if possible.  Thank you!


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jan 6, 2010)

Boris, I don't see the connection between the amount of internal memory to the size of the CF card. A simple viewer should be able to run on 1GB of memory. Downloading times are usually restricted by the speed of the card reader used and I find that my trusty old Nexto takes about 12 minutes for a 8GB Sandisk Ultra II CF card. My Nexto only uses older PATA drives but newer models also allow for SATA drives with higher capacities.

When you want visual feedback on what is copied, most devices such as the Nexto will probably not be appropriate. I guess the Epsons or a netbook will have better feedback on what is going on. If you don't want duplicate storage a netbook would be your best bet as it is probably cheaper than the P7''' with more storage capacity.

But, considering where you are going, you have to be careful with HDDs as they aren't reliable above certain altitudes.


----------



## Boris G (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I only assumed that 1GB of RAM would take quite a long time to download; I haven't used anything with less than four for years. Actually, your comment about high altitudes and HDDs was most significant, and something to seriously consider.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jan 6, 2010)

It seem you aren't engaging in a cheap trip Boris! If I were you, the first option I would give consideration to is either buy as many CF cards as needed or rent or borrow some or all of them. SanDisk Extreme are good for even space travel following military specifications. Even a bunch of them will still be lightweight and quite portable.


----------



## Boris G (Jan 6, 2010)

Of course, the expense is second only to the opportunity I've discovered. I've purchased 12/16GB UDMA CF cards [45MBs/sec transfer rate] and am now looking for redundancy. I need a screen only to ensure that photos are being downloaded correctly. Other than that, I need stability and capacity [25'GBs]. As long as I can download 16GBs in a half hour or less, I could be confident that I won't run out of battery power [naturally, I'm also taking along back-up batteries...but you can't take too many precautions against equipment failure and image loss. At this point, however, I also want to limit expenses somewhat.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 6, 2010)

[quote author=Denis Pagé link=topic=8837.msg5942'#msg5942' date=1262793456]
It seem you aren't engaging in a cheap trip Boris! If I were you, the first option I would give consideration to is either buy as many CF cards as needed or rent or borrow some or all of them. SanDisk Extreme are good for even space travel following military specifications. Even a bunch of them will still be lightweight and quite portable.
[/quote]

Given how the OP has described their trip, I would have to agree with Denis. I would also be concerned about the availability of power if you are in remote areas. So, I would keep it simple if you are comfortable with this arrangement. If not, I would buy two portable hard drives and a small reliable device with USB ports (perhaps something like an early model eee PC with an SSD).

--Ken


----------



## Boris G (Jan 6, 2010)

I just came from the B&H site and spoke to one of their pre-sales CS people. They seem to prefer any one of the multimedia devices that they offer over netbooks and such. I looked at the "Nexto" [used by a forum member replying above] and while it does not have a viewing screen, it does have a verifier, fast transfer rates and large capacity. However, B&H has no knowledge of problems with HDDs at altitude. Obviously that isn't to say that there aren't any, just that none have ever been reported to them.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 6, 2010)

[quote author=Replytoken link=topic=8837.msg59423#msg59423 date=126279797']
[quote author=Denis Pagé link=topic=8837.msg5942'#msg5942' date=1262793456]
It seem you aren't engaging in a cheap trip Boris! If I were you, the first option I would give consideration to is either buy as many CF cards as needed or rent or borrow some or all of them. SanDisk Extreme are good for even space travel following military specifications. Even a bunch of them will still be lightweight and quite portable.
[/quote]

Given how the OP has described their trip, I would have to agree with Denis. I would also be concerned about the availability of power if you are in remote areas. So, I would keep it simple if you are comfortable with this arrangement. If not, I would buy two portable hard drives and a small reliable device with USB ports (perhaps something like an early model eee PC with an SSD).

--Ken

[/quote]I think the OP will discover that power supply will take a higher priority. I carry 6 camera batteries and have needed most of them and I've never been to Tibet! I would also recommend the largest capacity cards that the camera will support. Netbooks are considerably cheaper than "multimedia Storage devices". And they have functionality beyond just storing files. I would not waste camera battery to transfer files but us a card reader. The slowest link in file transfer is going to be the Camera Card drive or the HD that will receive the file. RAM and CPU Speed only enter in if you want to review images Even a 1GB netbook should be tolerable. 
In summary if it were my trip, I would carry at a minimum 64GB of CF cards and more if I can manage them. I would not delete any card images except culls until I had filled every card. When ever I could, I would copy all cards to a netbook HD and recharege every battery. I would also make sure my netbook purchase included a spare computer battery. 

I've not yet had the opportunity to travel in 3rd world countries, but I have tent camped in remote wilderness anfd traveled in Eastern Europe. Eastern Europe is where I draw most of my experience and I can only expect that the Indian sub-continent will be an extreme example of living at the edge of the grid.


----------



## Boris G (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for your reply,
Yes, we will be off the grid now and then. As I mentioned, I'm taking 12-16/16GB CF cards and will not overwrite or format them. I only need redundancy, and the certitude that my files are being correctly backed up. Nexto has an inexpensive, though screen-less, 25'GB solution and Samsung has it's 25'GB/1GB RAM net-book that looks good. I just need to know of anyone else's experience in the same type of conditions [altitude/cold/humidity] and what equipment they successfully used. I'll need to button this up pretty soon. Of course, it will be my pleasure to share the results.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 6, 2010)

[quote author=Boris G link=topic=8837.msg59436#msg59436 date=12628'321']
I only need redundancy, and the certitude that my files are being correctly backed up.[/quote]

Let me start with a disclaimer that I am a strong believer in backing up data. Having said that, I am not actually certain of the value of doing this in the field if you are not planning on re-using your cards. Unless you are keeping one copy of the images in one travel bag and another copy in another, or in a pocket, the value of having two copies while on the road seems somewhat minimal as whatever incident claiming one copy could very well cause you to lose the second (i.e. theft). And, if you do discover that a card has gone bad on you, are you, or can you even, go back and re-shoot those images? Given the amount of equipment involved, it would seem a whole lot easier, and lighter, to focus on properly securing the cards that you bring. Am I not considering something that would cause me to change this line of reasoning?

--Ken


----------



## Boris G (Jan 6, 2010)

Ken,
Actually, you do raise a good point if theft were the only concern. However, if the unlikely eventuality of a CF card going bad does occur, I'd still be working with 15 others that most likely will not go bad and at most, I'd have lost one day, or so, of shooting.  I'm more concerned with accidents of an infinite variety and the failure of any back-ups that I make. So, I've taken the lead of some of the terrific responses above and will buy a 25'GB net-book from Acer and also 25'GB Nexto. Together, they will provide double backups and still cost less than one EpsonP7'''. I guess I'm just a belt and suspenders guy at heart. If I get a good shot of prayer flags in front of K2, I'll post it.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds like you have thought this through and have a good plan of action. I beleive that netbooks are very versitile, and like them for travel. The only reason that I was questioning was due to space/weight constraints and possible power supply issues. Remember to put your netbook through its paces before leaving!

Have a great trip! It sounds like the trip of a lifetime.

--Ken


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 7, 2010)

Boris,

I travel quite often in remote areas and third world contries. I have used a GIGA Vu PRO (see English Manual here) for many years without problems, also in high altitudes (&gt; 13'''' feet) all over South America. JOBO now offers the GIGA Vu SONIC with a capacity of up to 25'GB.

One disadvantage of the GIGA Vu PRO is it's built in battery, so you cannot take additional batteries with you and switch them if necessary, but you have to charge the device itself. I don't know about this issue with their newer products.

I always take a 12V power inverter with me into remote areas, as you can find a car battery almost anywhere in the world, even where there is no other power available.

And, as Cletus mentioned, charge all the batteries you have with you whenever you have power available.
Also, things that easily get forgotten are:

[li]plug adapter[/li]
[li]multiple outlet strip[/li]
[li]spare date/time (back-up) battery[/li]
Beat


----------



## Boris G (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 7, 2010)

Namaste, Boris. Enjoy. By all means, let us know where we can see the results.


----------

